# I´m going to snowboard for the first time



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

salomaoabdala said:


> hii, I´m a brazillian and I´m going to LA in february and then I will go to mammoth resort to snowboard for the first time ( I´m a wakeboarder) and because I pretend to snowboard more times I´m planning to buy the whole equipament, but I dont want to spend a whole lot of money, so guys , can u guys can reccomend to me a snowboard outlet near LA or mammoth. should I buy in the internet( I dont know nothing about snowboard yet), should I buy on a snowboard outlet or should I buy in mammoth (there are used boards there?) ?
> I want a good snowboard and boot so I dont have to change it when I get good, but I dont want to spend a lot of money! thx))


I would rent. It's your first time snowboarding, there's no point in buying all the necessary gear if you're only going to use it a handful of times, if that. Its not just buying snowboard-specific gear, you also have to think about pants, jacket, gloves, hat, helmet, socks, thermals, goggles....the list of stuff you're going to need if you plan on sticking with the sport is huge .Then you have to think about transport, food, lift tickets, etc. If you've got money to burn, go for it. It sounds like that's not your situation though so unless your budget is ~$700-1,000 for the gear and clothing alone, don't bother. And that range will be getting you entry-mid level equipment at best.

If you're dead serious about riding however, get yourself some good boots, snowboard pants, and gloves. I'd prioritize those first and build from there. 

Online retailers, who usually have deals:

evo.com

the-house.com

backcountry.com


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just get good fitting boots, goggles and helmet....then rent a board, get lessons and if you can borrow clothes for the first few times. If you become half-way serious...riding 20+ days a year...plan on dropping at least $2000 per year on gear & passes/lift tickets plus more for transportation and lodging...and that is doing it fairly cheaply.


----------

